# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  تفاوت rup و uml

## shanamjoojoo

سلام دوستان. میشه بگید تفاوت rup و uml چیه؟
برای تحلیل یک سایت کدوم بهتره و از کجا باید شروع کنم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

دوست عزیز، تفاوت شون رو می تونید با دو جستجوی ساده اینترنتی برای نام هر کدام از آنها متوجه بشید؛ UML یک زبان بصری برای مدل سازی هست؛ یعنی به شما این امکان را میده که با زبان تصویر مدل های مورد نظرتان را بیان کنید. RUP یک متد تولید نرم افزار هست؛ یعنی مراحل تولید نرم افزار، و چگونگی انجام هر مرحله را برای شما تشریح میکنه. این دو مقوله با هم قابل مقایسه نیستند. نقطه اشتراک شان در این هست که در RUP برای بیان مدل ها از UML استفاده میشه.

----------

